

La Vida Robot: How underdogs took on MIT in underwater bot championship (2005) - signor_bosco
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/13.04/robot.html

======
carlosgg
Podcast:
[http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2015-01-14/joshua_davis_sp...](http://thedianerehmshow.org/shows/2015-01-14/joshua_davis_spare_parts_four_undocumented_teenagers_one_ugly_robot_and_the_battle_for_the_american_dream)

------
GauntletWizard
This is the story adapted into the movie Spare Parts [1]

[1]
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3233418/?ref_=nv_sr_1](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3233418/?ref_=nv_sr_1)

